# Rainshadow 1569 and 1509



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

What's the diff? I'm looking to build something to chunk really big baits with a 113HLW. Presently I'm using a OM 12 ft heavy that works pretty well. I suspect it's just fine, BUT, fishsticks4u has some pretty good prices on the Rainshadow blanks and I haven't built a rod in a really long time. Any sugestions would be appreciated. 

Bill


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

For what you want to do I'd suggest the 1509, it's got more arse to it than the 1569. They are both two piece rods, but the 1509 has a 9' tip section and the 1569 is in equal sections. 1569 is 13', 1509 is 12'6". 1569 is all graphite (lighter but less durable) & 1509 is composite (heavier but more durable).

Another option to consider would be the Inferno or Nail from Wheels Reels Inc.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Thanks Clyde*

Will the 1509 have more grunt than the OM 12 heavy? 

Bill


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

It's not as heavy but it'll throw as much weight.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Clyde*

Have you seen some durability issues with the 1569? I know on your website is says you were going to test them so I was wondering what you thought?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I haven't seen any issues but my gut tells me that as light as that thing is, and it being 100% graphite, that it won't take the abuse that some of us (me) give rods. That's just my personal opinion though, I have not seen any failures as of yet.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Bill,just curious but what kind of stuff you throwing?How big line and lead?What are you fishing for?


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*I call it tarpon, but..*

I call it tarpon fishing, but..it ends up shark catchin. I'm using a Senator 113 HLW with 8-10oz. and as big a bait as I can handle. The OM will really send a 8oz. lead and the head off an 8 lb. flounder sailing. I would guess I'm throwing a pound or more. The first time I really laid into the thing I was convinced I was about to turn my new two piece rod into a three piece, but the damn thing worked OK. I fish for the most part at Fort Fisher NC.

Bill


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Cool! Good to read about other guys throwing some of the bigger reels.---Good luck with the new rod.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Samurai*

Samurai,

Thanks for the comments. I'm glad to hear from someone in the "other ocean". I have a cousin that lives over your way. If I could come up with the $$, I would fly out there and try some of that cliff fishing. Only problem is most of my extra $$ are going to raising my granddaughter. And just when I thought the wife and I were over the child thing. Oh well, what doesn't kill me will make me stronger (oh God I hope!).

Good Fishing to you, 

Bill


----------

